# Best TimeTo Take Protein Shakes



## i2hot2touch (Feb 17, 2008)

hey everyone, i know this is probaly a pretty popular question but i was wondering whens the best time to take protein....before or after my workouts.

i work out in school from 1:30 - 3:00 and i get home around 3:30, so is this when i should take the shake? and should i take it before i go to sleep?


----------



## workingatit43 (Feb 17, 2008)

Both before and after workout but i would say IMO that right after a hard workout is a must for me


----------



## clayu86 (Feb 17, 2008)

i2hot2touch said:


> hey everyone, i know this is probaly a pretty popular question but i was wondering whens the best time to take protein....before or after my workouts.
> 
> i work out in school from 1:30 - 3:00 and i get home around 3:30, so is this when i should take the shake? and should i take it before i go to sleep?



After workouts is most important.  You usually have a 1hour window for the most convenient time to take it after you workout with the first 15 min. after being the best time.  Before is good but it isnt gonna hurt you if you want to save a lil and just take it after.  As a rule of thumb try to get protein every 2 1/2 to 3 hours with 3 of your protein intakes being a solid protein.  If you use this regimen with discipline youll see the results your looking for...it did wonders when I played football.


----------



## clayu86 (Feb 17, 2008)

i2hot2touch said:


> hey everyone, i know this is probaly a pretty popular question but i was wondering whens the best time to take protein....before or after my workouts.
> 
> i work out in school from 1:30 - 3:00 and i get home around 3:30, so is this when i should take the shake? and should i take it before i go to sleep?



Also after you workout it is good to get carbs... a 3:1 ratio...meaning 3 servings carbs to 1 serving protein....so say you get 42grams of whey afterwards it would be in your best interest to suppement at least 120 grams of carbs with it because they act together for recovery and speed up your gains plus they help when you are trying to gain size.


----------



## i2hot2touch (Feb 18, 2008)

thanks alot clay,

also, it says to take 1 scoop (1 oz.) with 8 oz. of water/juice/milk/etc.


and 1 scoop of the protein has 20 grams of protein in it, should i try doing to scoops and get around 40 grams of protein? or will that overdue it??


----------



## clayu86 (Feb 18, 2008)

i2hot2touch said:


> thanks alot clay,
> 
> also, it says to take 1 scoop (1 oz.) with 8 oz. of water/juice/milk/etc.
> 
> ...



Try going .2 times your bodyweight and that will be how much in protein you should intake after you workout.


----------

